# LIST OF venomose non-DWA??



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,all
can u give me a list of all the venomose non-DWA snakes plz

this is just for self revistion/expanding knowlage
i have googled as we as aak orher people so i can get a good list together.
Thanks
soz for any spellings(sticky keybord)


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Hognose, FWC so far i can think? Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Guy said:


> Hognose, FWC so far i can think? Correct me if I am wrong.


Mangroves are a personal favourite but not for the faint hearted :gasp:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

There's hundreds mate. Easier to look on the Schedule of DWA, anything venomous that isn't listed, are classed as non-DWA

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf

Or do you mean ones that are commonly kept?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

paulds said:


> Mangroves are a personal favourite but not for the faint hearted :gasp:


 
The whole Boiga family is venomous and none DWA isnt it?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> Hi,all
> can u give me a list of all the venomose non-DWA snakes plz
> 
> this is just for self revistion/expanding knowlage
> ...


In fairness, as more research is conducted, more colubrids are being found to be venomous. There are a large number of species which are venomous, most are however harmless to humans. Those which are of medical significance are DWA listed. To come up with a definitive list of venomous colubrids which are not DWA would be a hard task.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

pm viperlover on here, he's the expert in this field


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> pm viperlover on here, he's the expert in this field


 
:lol2: now thats funny


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> pm viperlover on here, he's the expert in this field


lmao :lol2:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

I hear he the resident expert in bull:censor: oops hope I dont get another Infraction x


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> pm viperlover on here, he's the expert in this field


rofl, magic dude ;-)


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

my partner hels :2thumb:


----------

